# Will I ever feel like me again?



## creatrix (Jul 9, 2009)

*I just have to ask.

I had been doing better, but still not me.
It's so frustrating to know that I USED to know who I was.
Now I don't have a clue. 
When I think of my past it is like someone that I used to know.
My memories feel implanted.

Will I ever feel like myself again?
If I can get rid of the DP... will I ever feel the same as I used to
before?*


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

kind of...
you will feel that fresh vibrant way again, where your not thinking about things from a looking on perspective, you will be able to live again.

remember, memories are memories.... its not a physical 3d experience of what you have done and you can view at will, alot of people cant even remember alot of the things they did as a child.

when you were younger, your memories, were fresher as they werent from as long ago, and mostly sparked emotions from when you were younger and the way you felt then(finding it hard to convey the point im trying to make)
as we grow older, we change, its nto a bad thing, things are happening in our bodies, and minds, its the way nature has intended.

but if we thinkers, are always dwelling in the past, how can we live in the moment, and create new memories for now!,
try exercising your memory...i was reading an article earlier that suggests that
stress/anxiety and depression, all lead to damaging/dampening the memory. which could explain alot of things as of late for me.

was always worrying, so couldnt take in and embrace my experiences.

but things are going to chnage now, that i feel better. cured almost i think.

stay positive, when its your turn to be 'normal' again it will happen, if you rush it or be impatient and always thinking how much it annoys you, frustrates you, you wont get anywhere, its a slow and steady process, and if you play your cards right with the right mind frame, you might well get cured!

when i think back to my childhood memories, i see myself in them, i dont see it like looking thorugh my eyes at the time, as if watching a recording, they are memories, theyre not dvds.
as you get older your memmory worsens, so you need to keep it actuve.

im going to train my mind to try and get a photgraphic memory. ill see how that goes.

stay positive, and i wish you the best of luck on your recovery !

: xx


----------

